# NFS III auf Win 7 64Bit



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte grad NFS III auf meinem PC installieren und da sagt er mit doch frech das dies nicht geht , weil ich ein 64Bit System habe.

Hat einer einen Tipp für mich wie ich das Spiel trozdem Installieren kann?

MFG PSP-Hacker

PS: habe auch schon Kompatiblitäsmoduse versucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

Ist bestimmt nicht die erwartete Antwort, abe rich würde eine 2. Partition mit XP machen für Old-School Games. Per VM dürfte es nicht klappen wegen fehlender DX Unterstützung


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2010)

Ist aber auch etwas doof für 4 Games extra noch wieder XP auf den Rechner zu machen zumal ich sowieso so wenig platz auf meinen Festplatten hab.

Gäb es nicht noch irgendwie ne andere möglichkeit?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

Wenn der Kompatiblitätsmodus schon versagt wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie. Es gab doch in vielen Foren Listen über Games die unter Win7 laufen und wie man manche dort zum laufen bewegen konnte. Vielleicht mal nach so einer Liste schauen oder Google bemühen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2010)

ich versuche mal mein Glück!
Danke


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

hast du die green pepper version?

ich kann dir eventuell behilflich sein-aber nur per pn.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. November 2010)

o.O Green Pepper Version?

Ich schreib dich mal an.


----------



## C64Cabbie (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die green pepper Version und es läuft auf einem Win7 Ultimate 8-Core-Maschine.

Nach NFS3 VistaInstall von RejZor Googleln und  das Installationsprogramm runterladen. .... Das Spiel Installieren .

Beim Ersten anlauf  kann es ein Problem mit FEDATA \ Records.Dat geben, um dieses Problem zu lösen ... Musst du zunächst in das Installationsverzeichnis navigieren ..... angenommen du hast es in.... ............. G:\Spiele\ installiert:  dann ...... G : \ Spiele \ Need for Speed 3 Vista\ FEDATA \ Stats \, und Schreibschutz entfernen von der Datei RECORDS.DAT einfach rechten Maustaste darauf und  Eigenschaften, wählen,  das Häkchen bei "Schreibgeschützt"entfernen.

Das Spiel musst in Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows XP SP3 ausgeführt werden.
Rechtsklick auf den Desktop-Verknüpfung "Need for Speed 3 Vista Edition" ......Kompatibilität wählen und WinXP SP3 auswählen.

Mein System ist ein Win 7 Ultimate 64-Bit-8-Core-Maschine, und es läuft perfekt.

Auch mit Win 8.1 Pro x64 getestet......... Läuft perfekt 

Viele ... Vielen Dank an Sie RejZor Jetzt kann ich eine meiner Lieblings-Spiele wieder  spielen.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ENGLISCH
--------------
I have the green pepper Version up and running on a Win7 Ultimate 8 Core machine.

google and download the Vista installer from RejZoR. ....Install the game.

When you run it, it may have a problem with FEDATA\Records.Dat, to solve this ... you have to firstly go into the install directory assuming you installed to drive G:\Games, then ......G:\Games\Need for Speed 3 Vista Edition\FEDATA\Stats\ and remove the write protection from the file RECORDS, simply right click on it and select properties, remove the tick on "Write protected".
When you run the game..... you need to run it in Compatability mode for Windows XP SP3.
Right click on the Desktop shortcut "Need for Speed 3 Vista Edition" ... select compatability and tick on the requester for that.

My system is a Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit 8 core machine and it runs perfectly.

Also tested on Win 8.1 Pro x64, runs perfectly 

Many... Many thanks to you RejZor for making it possible to play one of my favourite games again.


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. Januar 2015)

Es gibt einen extra Installer. Schau mal hier: Need for Speed III: Patch für Windows Vista, 7, 8.1 (x64) « rePlaying.de

Es sind auch alle notwendigen Patches enthalten für die Kompatibilität mit modernen Systemen.


----------

